
A Visual Expedition Inside the Linux File Systems - luu
http://www.cs.jhu.edu/~razvanm/fs-expedition/
======
mtrn
Great document, a joy to explore. Does anyone know of similar documents,
exploring deeply technical topics with visual language?

~~~
arjn
There is a document on CPU memory by Ulrich Drepper :

[http://www.akkadia.org/drepper/cpumemory.pdf](http://www.akkadia.org/drepper/cpumemory.pdf)

Also see other articles by Ulrich.

------
gpmcadam
Beautiful formatting and diagrams.

~~~
bane
Yeah, I kept thinking it was a PDF or something and was amazed it wasn't.

It also loaded really fast.

------
arjn
It looks interesting but I just skimmed over it. Not sure how useful the info
will be.

I'll definitely have a more detailed look later.

Thanks for posting.

